# 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Mai 2009)

*10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009


----------



## neuroheaven (5. Mai 2009)

*10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

hab schon irgendwo gelesen dass der nur so im mittelfeld kühlt. also nicht der oberbringer

absolutes nogo ist, dass man nach einbau nicht mehr an seine rams rankommt und zum wechsel das ganze teil demontieren muss....

ein bautechnisches desaster nennt man das.


----------



## WaldemarE (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

Meinst du jetzt den V10 oder den Megahalems????
Da wenn du den Megahalems meinst würde ich mich doch schon sehr wundern!!!


----------



## neuroheaven (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt den V10 oder den Megahalems????
> Da wenn du den Megahalems meinst würde ich mich doch schon sehr wundern!!!


 
der v10 natürlich.

sorry bin visueller typ und nach dem ersten großen bild auf der seite gegangen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

Jaja der V10 is schon ein klasse Ding xD Ne mal ehrlich, hamse sich wohl bissl verplant mit dem DIng, dass das Peltierelement 70 Watt verbraucht find ich auch krass und, dass es dabei sogut wie nix bringt natürlich noch krasser^^

Aber das Video von Henner ist klasse, weiter so 

gruß


----------



## orange619 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

Irgendwie geht mir der CNPS 9900 led ab, der is ja auch neu rausgekommen, oda?


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

Werde die neue PCGH sofort kaufen gehen mache ich zwar so auch immer aber jetzt will ich die noch mehr haben.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

wäre auch nett einen vergleich zu haben zu meinem jetzigen Kühler NH-U12P
ansonsten guter Artikel
welches ist da besser wenn einer besser ist


CNPS 9900 gab es doch schon einen test der ist gut aber zu laut


----------



## alfredione3oli (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

Wo ist der Scythe Mugen 2?


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

Der Mugen2 wurde bereits in der 02/09 oder so getestet
Ich denke, dass der Megahalems oder der V10 gewinnen werden, allerdings ist der V10, sehr sperrig, was ihm viele Minuspunkte bringt und gerade billig und leicht ist er auch nicht, dazu kommt, das man den lüfter wahrscheinlich auch nit wechseln kann
---> der prolimatech hat eher chancen


----------



## alfredione3oli (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Der Mugen2 wurde bereits in der 02/09 oder so getestet
> Ich denke, dass der Megahalems oder der V10 gewinnen werden, allerdings ist der V10, sehr sperrig, was ihm viele Minuspunkte bringt und gerade billig und leicht ist er auch nicht, dazu kommt, das man den lüfter wahrscheinlich auch nit wechseln kann
> ---> der prolimatech hat eher chancen



Echt?
Hat denn der Mugen 2 besser als der Megahahlem abgeschnitten?
Und wird auch der Megahalem Overcklocker-Edition getestet? (siehe caseking.de)


----------



## Rami (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

hmmm der v10 war/ist ja ein echter griff ins klo 

ich liebäugle gerade dem megahalems zu.... gut dass endlich ein guter kühler draussen is bei dem nicht irgendso ein "0815-schrott-lüfter" dabei ist und bei dem man hier selbst die wahl hat.

zurzeit suche ich noch einen guten und schönen led-cpu kühler.
er sollte optisch zu einem antec 1200+asus rampage formula passen.

so kommt mir grad eigentlich nur der cnps 9900 von zalman in den sinn ,passt allein schon wegen dem vielen kupfer zum baord ^,^

daher währe es ganz interessant zu wissen wie der sich gegen den megahalems schlägt.

schade dass der 9900 nicht dabei war 

cya rami

btw:kennt jemand noch ne gute alternative die meinen oben genannten kriterien entsprechen könnte?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

Limitierte Auflage und teuer, aber aus Kupfer, sehr gute Kühlleistung und die Option, einen LED-120er zu nutzen: Thermalright True Copper.


----------



## Rami (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

aaaah geil volltreffer ,thx marc für die schnelle antwort 

2kg ist echt schon derbe schwer ,nunja aber die +2/-2 kg merk ich bei meinem case eh nich mehr hehe.


----------



## Henner (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*

Den Thermalright True Copper gibt's in der aktuellen (DVD-)Ausgabe zu gewinnen ... 

Zalmans 9900 haben wir schon mal getestet: extrem stark, aber auch extrem laut.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 10 CPU-Kühler im Test: Megahalems gegen den Rest - Vorschau auf PCGH 06/2009*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wäre auch nett einen vergleich zu haben zu meinem jetzigen Kühler NH-U12P
> ansonsten guter Artikel
> welches ist da besser wenn einer besser ist
> 
> ...


  ...NH-U12P von Nocuta wie schneidet der gegen den neuen Testsieger ab ?


----------

